# Chest more defined on one side need some ideas



## Guardrail 949 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have been working out for over a year now. I have worked hard to carve my chest. I do the same exercises with the same weight, and same amount of reps on each side  (I work them the same) My left pectoral always looks more cut, and how I want it to look. My right one is not cut,and when compared to left looks a little flat. It is very hard to get the left on to the way that I want it to look, but the right has never been there.


What can I do to compensate, and make my chest look balanced.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Doing the same thing over and over isn't always advised but if its working then ok. 

Do you use DBs and alternate your way of press exercises?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the UG btw


----------



## bugman (Nov 23, 2014)

If you use barbells,  try dumbbells.  Then you can use different weights or reps to compensate for any differences you notice.  Don't let your routine get stale.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 23, 2014)

Stop flexing in the mirror.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 23, 2014)

, Focus on mind muscle contraction. Try to keep it symmetrical


----------



## Khazima (Nov 23, 2014)

For starters you need to up the weight, progressive overload is key. Doing the same weight and reps with the same exercise gives your muscles no need to adapt to a new stressor (grow). 

Not much you can do about definition besides grow the muscle and get lower bf%, the rest is down to genetics (insertions etc).


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 23, 2014)

^^^ my same thoughts; 
Progressive overload for the win....


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 7, 2014)

could be a genetic issue or training/ combo of both. I have a similar issue with my right pec due to a  different clavicle bone on the right side ill compensate by throwing in some isolation exercise like machine flys or a little dumbbell press on the right side. I dont try to really do too much though as i dont want to effect a strength imbalance. Mostly im the only one who notices it anyways.


----------



## Guardrail 949 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for your posts. I do cable exercise and machines. Also rubber bands. I use one dumbell a chest exercise where I ly in a bench and do tomahawk style reps. Thanks


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 10, 2014)

drop all the band and "tomahawk" work. stick to the basic's, barbells and Dumbbell presses. cables i would use as a finisher. Have you taken into account any of your day to day activity's. I work a labor intensive job that demands more work from one side of my body than the other. I have to remind myself to switch it up and use both sides throughout the day.


----------

